# problemas con /lib/libgcc_s.so.1 y libstdc++.so.6 (cerrado)

## usergen

Hola a todos, espero me puedan ayudar en un gran lio con mi gentoo

es que al querer cargar ciertas aplicaciones me da el siguiente error:

```
amarok: /lib/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by 

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/libstdc++.so.6)
```

Asimismo al hacer un revdep-rebuild o querer emerger algo da error al compilar

```
>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libquicktime-1.1.1/work/libquicktime-1.1.1 ...

 * econf: updating libquicktime-1.1.1/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating libquicktime-1.1.1/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man

 --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --enable-shared

 --enable-static --enable-gpl --without-doxygen --enable-asm --with-x --with-gtk --without-libdv --with-alsa

 --with-faad2 --with-libpng --with-libjpeg --without-lame --without-x264 --with-ffmpeg --with-opengl --without-cpuflags

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... 

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libquicktime-1.1.1/work/libquicktime-1.1.1/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: media-libs/libquicktime-1.1.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2616:  Called econf '--enable-shared' '--enable-static' '--enable-gpl' '

--without-doxygen' '--enable-asm' '--with-x' '--with-gtk' '--without-libdv' '--with-alsa' '--with-faad2' '

--with-libpng' '--with-libjpeg' '--without-lame' '--without-x264' '--with-ffmpeg' '--with-opengl' '

--without-cpuflags'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  534:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libquicktime-1.1.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libquicktime-1.1.1/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge media-libs/libquicktime-1.1.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libquicktime-1.1.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-libs/libquicktime-1.1.1:

 * 

 * ERROR: media-libs/libquicktime-1.1.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2616:  Called econf '--enable-shared' '--enable-static' '--enable-gpl' '

--without-doxygen' '--enable-asm' '--with-x' '--with-gtk' '--without-libdv' '--with-alsa' '--with-faad2' '

--with-libpng' '--with-libjpeg' '--without-lame' '--without-x264' '--with-ffmpeg' '--with-opengl' '--without-cpuflags'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  534:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libquicktime-1.1.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libquicktime-1.1.1/temp/environment'.

```

lo ultimo que hice fue hacer un --depclean y me desinstalo gcc-4.1.2.

laversion que tengo ahora es gcc-4.3.2-r3

espero que alguien me pueda ayudar en algo...Last edited by usergen on Tue Aug 25, 2009 10:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Has seleccionado el compilador nuevo con eselect?

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

Creo que eselect ya no hace esas cosas, prueba con gcc-config -l, luego gcc-config <número> para escoger el correcto. Hazlo incluso si solo hay uno, para asegurarte de que todo está en su sitio. Tras eso tienes que hacer "source /etc/profile", o bien abrir un nuevo shell para usar emerge en él.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Creo que eselect ya no hace esas cosas, prueba con gcc-config -l, luego gcc-config <número> para escoger el correcto. Hazlo incluso si solo hay uno, para asegurarte de que todo está en su sitio. Tras eso tienes que hacer "source /etc/profile", o bien abrir un nuevo shell para usar emerge en él.

 

Cierto, cierto, se me olvidó  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## usergen

 *Quote:*   

> Creo que eselect ya no hace esas cosas, prueba con gcc-config -l, luego gcc-config <número> para escoger el correcto. Hazlo incluso si solo hay uno, para asegurarte de que todo está en su sitio. Tras eso tienes que hacer "source /etc/profile", o bien abrir un nuevo shell para usar emerge en él.

 

Si, eso era. Seguí las instrucciones del manual:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gcc-upgrading.xml

y ya lo he arreglado. Gracias.

----------

